# Looking for 2 baby rats



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

I live in Florence, Alabama but can travel at least a couple of hours in any direction. I have two male rats that are under a year old. They didn't get along together so I want to adopt two baby rats so each has a young friend of their own. I can answer any and all questions about the care my rats get.


----------

